# Bream fishing on Escambia?



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I went yesterday and caught a few... I'm no big bream fisherman, just do it 3 or 4 times a year. I've always done it in the spring, usually around May (The best month because of the "Mayflies" from what I hear) and do pretty good. Yesterday it was tough, I think I caught more bass than bream. And most of the "Bream" I did catch were Goggle-Eyes. I fished in Becks Lake the entire time. I talked to a few other people, and they weren't doing much either.
Has Escambia been slow for bream lately? And should you be in the main river, or the backwaters and lakes right now? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

I heard the shellcrackers are ganging up down at the mouth in east river. I dont know where in there. just prob need to try different places. maybe the ends of the deep curves. or some of the pockets that are protected.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, its slow right now. Deep water is where I'm catching them now. I fished becks the otherday and only caught 1 but caught a few in the main river channel. I like to find sand bars where the bottom drops off quickly.


----------

